# Stools move to rectum- then cant be passed?



## YouAreSpecial (Jun 30, 2003)

Sorry for the gross details of this post:I have a problem with IBS usually pain predominant but leaning towards C.My issue is, I have stool move all the way into my rectum, and as I am trying to pass it, it is too hard or large and gets stuck in the rectum or even halfway out of the anus. There are times when I am pushing so hard and it doesnt budge. This is the most horrible uncomfortable feeling in the world. It feels like someone has their hand up your butt.One time this got so bad and I couldnt move the stool I had to goto the ER.Here is my question: Is this considered constipation? The stool moves every day the way it should into the rectum- I just cant pass it and it gets stuck and is so huge. Most people seem to say that with constipation, they dont have an urge and no stool moving. So what do I have?It only happens about once a week- then I start with stool softerners for a couple days and things get back to normal and then once I am off the softeners for 4 days or so, i am back to problems.Also, my doc told me stool softeners are not adddictive like laxatives and I can / should take them every day. Advice on this?Thanks in advacne for your help.


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

You jus need more fiber. Eat more veggies and fruits (5 servings a day)or Citrucel with plenty of water. Hopefully it won't add gas to your problems.


----------



## m_m_forth (Oct 21, 2003)

You could try glycerine suppositories. That will help lubricate things, but yes, how much fiber do you eat? And how many fluids do you drink? If you can eat more fiber and drink more water you will make the stool softer and it will pass easier.


----------



## YouAreSpecial (Jun 30, 2003)

I eat alot of high fiber foods, including my fiber cereal in the morning. I am very aware of my fiber intake, and active in keeping it up.I cannot take Citrucil or Metamucil and have been advised by all my doctors to not take it. It does not work right with my specific body.I have tried the suppositories, in my darkest moments, and they didnt work for me at all. Those only work before the stool moves all the way down and gets stuck part-way out.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

FYI"Outlet obstruction type constipation (pelvic floor dyssynergia)The external anal sphincter, which is part of the pelvic floor normally stays tightly closed to prevent leakage. When you try to have a bowel movement, however, this sphincter has to open to allow the fecal material to come out. Some people have trouble relaxing the sphincter muscle when they are straining to have a bowel movement, or they may actually squeeze the sphincter more tightly shut when straining. This produces symptoms of constipation."


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

This is one therapy option shown to be effective for this that is nonsurgical, non-invasive. http://www.aboutincontinence.org/biofeedback.html


----------



## Theldon (Feb 19, 2004)

Metamucil has helped me in that department. I still get bouts of D once and a while, but I'm kinda regular otherwise. Metamucial is basically fibre that makes loose stools large stools, and helps move thing throught the bowel.


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

Well if your fiber intake is ok, look to the liquid side of things.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

"Pelvic Floor DyssynergiaAn example of anorectal dysfunction that can contribute to constipation is a condition called Pelvic Floor Dyssynergia (also referred to as anismus). It is marked by the failure of pelvic floor muscles to relax, or a paradoxical contraction of the pelvic floor muscles, with defecation.The pelvic floor is composed of a group of muscles that span the underlying surface of the bony pelvis, which function to allow voluntary urination and defecation. "Paradoxical contraction" refers to an abnormal increase of pelvic floor muscle activity with defecation-rather than the normal decrease in muscle activity that is necessary in order to have a normal bowel movement. This condition can contribute to some forms of constipation, complaints of incomplete evacuation, and straining with stool.Because pelvic floor muscles are controlled voluntarily, their function can be improved through various learning procedures - such as biofeedback. " http://www.aboutibs.org/Publications/PelvicFloorDys.html


----------

